# Rear weird sound



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

My sentra 1.8gxe keep giving me some weird sound when and go over hump.

Its look likes that the rear suspension is not doing well, but I did drive it back to Nissan service center and manage to change both the rear suspension but still weird sound.

I been told by the Nissan service mechanical that not only my model, even Cerfero or other Nissan model have the same similar problem cause by the 'rear suspension bar'.

I really sad when I heard of that and regret to have a Nissan.

Did anyone of your guys have the similar weird thing?

Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

Is there anyone out there have the same problem?

regards,

Eric


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

did you upgrade your exhaust any?

sounds like you probably have your exhaust pipe hitting the axle.

i've never heard of anyone having problems with the rear beam.


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> did you upgrade your exhaust any?
> 
> sounds like you probably have your exhaust pipe hitting the axle.
> 
> i've never heard of anyone having problems with the rear beam.


Nope.

I didn't modify anything yet.

I did went back to Nissan service center last week. I ask the same technican to give me a test drive another nissan car to justify the problem. Hence, i manage to test drive the 2003 model.

IT IS THE SAME ! IT START TO SOUND WHEN YOU HIT THE HUMP AT 30 KM WITHOUT BRAKING.

What should I said, please help me.

Tahnk you.

Eric


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

uk19xx said:


> Nope.
> 
> I didn't modify anything yet.
> 
> ...



Did anyone try out this? 

Eric


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

I've never had any problems like, that maybe its just you..


----------



## sergod (Mar 27, 2003)

maybe you have something loose in your trunk like your spare tire or something else?...i had wired sounds after lowering my car because the pipping i had done in the shop for my muffler was hitting the axle of the tire. i had the shop fix the angle of the pipe...no more sounds now...hope this helps....


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

sergod said:


> maybe you have something loose in your trunk like your spare tire or something else?...i had wired sounds after lowering my car because the pipping i had done in the shop for my muffler was hitting the axle of the tire. i had the shop fix the angle of the pipe...no more sounds now...hope this helps....



I did remove everthing inside the trunk include the spare tire, tools ....etc....
before I went for a test.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd start by looking at the rear suspension bushings, and making sure they are in tact.


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> I'd start by looking at the rear suspension bushings, and making sure they are in tact.



Did you mean you have the same weird sound?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

No, I dont have a Nissan.


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> No, I dont have a Nissan.


I've been struggling to find a solution for it.

Any professional here could help me?

I'm planning to made a complain directly to the Japanese manufacture, will these works?

Please recommend.

Thanks.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Have you looked over your bushings yet?


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> Have you looked over your bushings yet?



I have it check by Nissan technician three time already.

Bushing no problems. They even change both my rear suspension bar.

But..........


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

if the nissan technican said that all nissans have that, maybe then its just you.

that and our b14s don't really have a great suspension setup.

hope you figure out whats bothering you.


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

huskya83 said:


> if the nissan technican said that all nissans have that, maybe then its just you.
> 
> that and our b14s don't really have a great suspension setup.
> 
> hope you figure out whats bothering you.



I did agree on you, but they did let me test drive the 2003 model and it is the same.

what should i said then.??

Eric


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

uk19xx said:


> I did agree on you, but they did let me test drive the 2003 model and it is the same.
> 
> what should i said then.??
> 
> Eric


I did manage to get some advise from that Nissan guys. He advise me to upgrade my suspension. Something like kayaba, eibsh.. . but need to be the gas not mix.? 

Any suggestion guys?


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

ahh.. the mechanic trying to suggest you some other brands of damper for the suspension... I'd tend to reserve Eibach for the serious guys though... the Kayaba (KYB) usually holds fine with stock cars.

Then again I don't own the exact same car, so I can't say much other than your damper may be different than the USDM model... or... the nissan assembly kinda screwed up somehow..

these might be wrong:
-damper rod not fully tightened 
-no plastic sleeve over the spring coils 

in any case, say hi to the nasi lemak booth down the street.


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

Asura said:


> ahh.. the mechanic trying to suggest you some other brands of damper for the suspension... I'd tend to reserve Eibach for the serious guys though... the Kayaba (KYB) usually holds fine with stock cars.
> 
> Then again I don't own the exact same car, so I can't say much other than your damper may be different than the USDM model... or... the nissan assembly kinda screwed up somehow..
> 
> ...



Maybe there are a big differences between the USA model and the Malaysia and their name are different as well <<<< am I right? What u call it in USA guys?

By the way, which type of engine does the Nissan Sentra hold ? N16?

Eric


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

i have the same prob with my 2000 altima, it comes fromthe rear right, everyimte i go over a bump, as i come down, it soudns like a creaking door,but a lot more annoying. Anyone figure anything out yet?


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> i have the same prob with my 2000 altima, it comes fromthe rear right, everyimte i go over a bump, as i come down, it soudns like a creaking door,but a lot more annoying. Anyone figure anything out yet?



How fast did u go over hump? Mine one will sound at speed of 20-30km, depending on how height is the hump, without any passenger. If with passenger it hit at 35 or more. very very strange......


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

They manage to change my rear suspension ( Imported from Japan ), it did help a little but the sound still there. The tecnician mention that there are only 15 people in Malaysia make complaints and manage to get a replacement. They did mention it was the multibeam link suspension nature problem.

I reaally thinking of chaning a new type of suspension. Any expert here could recommend some?


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

Any Malaysian in this forum please?


----------

